# 3-6" for coastal Maine today



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Just saw on the news, 3-6" for Coastal Maine. less inland. Sunday afternoon. payup :redbounce


----------



## jdanforth (Feb 12, 2007)

*bring in on*

bring it on, they say maybe more on wednesday,nothing moves snow like a f250wesport


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Lucky you guys. Send a few inches down here if you get a chance.

Thx.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Looks like some inland areas in Western Maine will also see 3-6. Others will see 2-4 or less. Let's hope for the 6".


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Antnee77;373463 said:


> Lucky you guys. Send a few inches down here if you get a chance.
> 
> Thx.


I don't consider us lucky just yet. We'll see if it materializes. One can only hope. :redbounce


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

They are saying 2-4" for Portland area. I am looking for 2" to hit my trigger!

Shows snow for the next 5 days.payup 

But we will probably only get a dusting it is Sunny right now


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*We are getting hit or miss...*

We are seeing hit and miss flurries today.Snowing one minute and sunny the next.lol
Thats OK, allot of contractors are still moving piles from 2/14.I have seen many backhoes out all this week...


----------

